# honey bees



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I see on the news this morning that enviromental agencies are calling for people to get a bee hive to halt the decline in bees.I always fancied having bees .Wondered if anyone has kept them.Is a hive and colony expensive to buy and are they demanding to look after and is one hive ok to have.


----------

